
Show HN: Dowango – Connect shoppers with e-commerce stores - exampaul
http://dowango.com
======
exampaul
Hey guys, I recently created a website, Dowango, that helps shoppers find
(online) stores that specialize in their niche, allowing them to access more
information about the product while simultaneously helping small e-commerce
shops get more traffic since giant stores bombard the google search results
(cough cough Amazon). In short, this site shows users the top niche stores for
the product they are looking for. This service is free for both the shoppers
and the shop owners, who can easily add their stores.

I am looking for people who have an online store to add their websites to
Dowango. To start advertising this shop to potential shoppers, Dowango needs
to have a strong collection of websites. I hope to help all of you, e-commerce
(Shopify or not) shop owners, in gaining traffic on your sites. Thanks for
your help!

